# Late disbudding of goat



## oldgoat (Jan 23, 2013)

New to goats and I didn't realize the disbudding was usually done so young (3-5 days).  I just disbudded my nubian doe kid at 7 weeks and she had about a 1/2" horn bud.  I got a nice copper ring around the bud, but when I moved the X30 sideways across the bud it knocked the horn cap of leaving a live bud about 1/4".   I cauterized that bud, but I am concerned that I may have to repeat the procedure.

I don't want to subject her to the trauma if it isn't necessary.  Can someone please help with advice?

Thanks to all!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 23, 2013)

This may be a wait and see situation.

I don't have any experience with disbudding at that late date.

You may need to get a vet involved.

One that is experienced with disbudding goats.

DonnaBelle


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm certianly not one to answer your question.  Every time we think we have it figured out, we have to take another one to the vet to "re-disbud".  

We are just unwilling to try it again if we don't get it the first time.

We have a family line that we've never had to do again, and another it seems we always do.

And we always have a nice copper ring.


----------



## oldgoat (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you for the answers.   How long should I wait?  I don't want to wait too long and let the scur (if any) get too long.


----------



## Ann114 (Jan 24, 2013)

I think it may already be too late. I've waited till 2 weeks when we first started because I couldn't find anyone to do it. We repeated it in a week or two. All had scurs, some even had full horns. 

Repeating the procedure will only be more pain and will not work this late. Unfortunately you will just have to accept it. Personally, I don't mind horns now that I have a mix of disbudded and horned. The herd queen is disbudded and still manages to show the horned goats who is boss. The only thing you must be concerned about is fencing. Any woven wire can be disaster if they get stuck. Since we have all electric, it is not an issue for us.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 24, 2013)

With our first does, we disbudded under the supervision of our vet, and we made lovely copper rings.  About 3 weeks later, though, the horns began to regrow   .  We redid them, making a figure 8 with the burner that time, and no problem.  Wait to see if they begin to regrow and if they do, reburning could do the trick, especially given she is a doe---bucks are a different story.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 24, 2013)

Ann114 said:
			
		

> I think it may already be too late. I've waited till 2 weeks when we first started because I couldn't find anyone to do it. We repeated it in a week or two. All had scurs, some even had full horns.
> 
> Repeating the procedure will only be more pain and will not work this late. Unfortunately you will just have to accept it. Personally, I don't mind horns now that I have a mix of disbudded and horned. The herd queen is disbudded and still manages to show the horned goats who is boss. The only thing you must be concerned about is fencing. Any woven wire can be disaster if they get stuck. Since we have all electric, it is not an issue for us.


It's not too late to get a vet to do it.  We've done some when they were a week old, and when we noticed the horns were growing had the vet do them as late as 3 months old.


----------



## lovinglife (May 10, 2013)

I have a question concerning late disbudding, how long afterwards until you see growth if it did not take?


----------



## meme (May 10, 2013)

I watched a vet cut horns off of goats around 3 months old and then use the dusbudding iron. It was VERY bloody, and the goat must be put under anesthisia. However, once they woke up, they were good as new! If you find a good vet, it is definitely not too late. We have to disbud ours since we show. We just had our kids done when they were three weeks by the vet as well. Three weeks later, no signs of scurs.  it stays that way. Good luck!


----------



## Catahoula (May 11, 2013)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> I have a question concerning late disbudding, how long afterwards until you see growth if it did not take?


One on mine has regrowth in about a month...


----------

